# Ways to hide an intercooler



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

I am lookin to Turbo my car. Is there any wya to hide my FMIC without going to air-water. I dont want a drop in performance. I just want no one to know its there. I dont wanna paint it. but is there anything i can put in front of it that will mask it without a negative side effect.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (Bigfoot)*

I've seen intercoolers placed parallel with the hood but the space for piping was pretty cramped. Other than that I have no useful information for you. 
Why are you set on trying to hide it though? They'll probably take the car before they just take the intercooler


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (2.0LGtiPwr)*

It's sleeper on my car. I removed the AC and put it in front of the rad, but behind the grill... Can't see it at all...
http://community.webshots.com/scrip...mID=38925893&photoID=38925992&security=tEMjQa


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (Bigfoot)*

You pretty much elimated all the options in your post, but the behind the grill is a great spot if you want to hide it..... Behind the grill you will still get good air flow and it will be pretty hard to see...
Good luck,


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (Bigfoot)*

You could build a shroud to duct air to it from below the car like on Buick GNs. 
A thick honey comb grill infront of it would prevent casual viewing of it. A guy would have to kneel down eye level with the bumper and look strait thru the grill if it was thick enough.


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (Bigfoot)*

What about getting it coated at Swain Tech with that black coating they have for IC and radiators, then it would just look like a big ass radiator.


----------



## 4DrTurbo (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (tropicorange20v)*

a friend has it behind the grill on his a2 golf. on his he had to shift the rad and mount it a little bit back. all works pretty well, no complaints, also shortens the pipe legnth so less the air has to travel.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (4DrTurbo)*

yeah,make like Mick Jagger and "Paint it black", haha


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (lugnuts)*

woops


[Modified by stophovr6, 3:49 AM 2-12-2003]


----------



## stophovr6 (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (lugnuts)*

Why dont you want an air/liquid ic? Cause thats one of the better ways to do it.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (stophovr6)*

A friend of mine on hs A3 hacked the front bumper and mounted it behind there. Then he wrapped it in women's panty hose and it flows great and is hard to see.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (bigredjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A friend of mine on hs A3 hacked the front bumper and mounted it behind there. Then he wrapped it in women's panty hose and it flows great and is hard to see.[HR][/HR]​Men's pantyhose don't work as well?







J/K!


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (Agtronic)*

just put some mesh in front of it


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Ways to hide an intercooler (timmybgood)*

if its a 2.0, then behind the grill will work fine. TurboDub did it, and you can't see crap. And it still gets good flow.


----------

